# What do classical music lovers/musicians think of Flying Lotus?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Playlist: 









Flying Lotus known by his stage name Flying Lotus or sometimes FlyLo, is an experimental multi-genre music producer, electronic musician, DJ, filmmaker, and rapper from Los Angeles, California. He is the grand-nephew of the late jazz pianist Alice Coltrane, whose husband was saxophonist John Coltrane. Additionally, he is the grandson of singer-songwriter Marilyn McLeod, who is notable for having written Diana Ross's "Love Hangover" and Freda Payne's "I Get High (On Your Memory)", and is Alice Coltrane's sister. McLeod has been called by one writer "the biggest influence on Ellison's music". A DNA test revealed that Ellison descended from the Tikar people of Cameroon.


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Hhaaaarrrabblle!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It isn't bad. Sounds more like the introduction to something bigger.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Its ok. Not very interesting to listen to IMO. But not disagreeable. If I were on a 10 hour road trip with someone who had a FlyLo CD I wouldn't mind. But I would look forward to my CD coming up. 

Due to my naivete about the genre I am not sure I can distinguish FlyLo from a lot of other things I have heard. Spacey music against drum machine rhythm.

I say that as a music lover, not just as a classical music lover.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh no ~ I hope this doesn't trigger another 20 pages of "Rap is Crap!" tirades ....


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

It's not bad for what it is but I wouldn't exactly call this ground breaking, new or exceptional. These kind of things are around for more then 20 years. Ever heard of The Orb, Amon Tobin, Dj Shadow, DJ Crush, Coldcut....? Just to name a few.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Razumovskymas said:


> It's not bad for what it is but I wouldn't exactly call this ground breaking, new or exceptional. These kind of things are around for more then 20 years. Ever heard of The Orb, Amon Tobin, Dj Shadow, DJ Crush, Coldcut....? Just to name a few.


That reminds me that I have some deli roast beef to sink my teeth into - it's an animal thing.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I forgot to mention Squarepusher!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I like that woman against the wall holding the kid at 2.58. The music, however, is a bit trite. Not terrible at all and his aesthetic is good. The guy who got up from the floor and went to car was basically performing modern ballet. It comes across as a modern take on ballet.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

It was good until a little girl started to squawk...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It's hardly earth-shattering but it's all been done before. It's just some hybrid mix of Roni Size (the biggest influence here), Massive Attack, Squarepusher, The Orb, Loop Guru and Banco de Gaia. Pretty unoriginal and goes nowhere.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)




----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> It isn't bad. Sounds more like the introduction to something bigger.


Like a concept album!


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

I like how there's that trip-hop sensibility in it, that particular song wasn't mindbending in the genre but still pretty good


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Merl said:


> It's hardly earth-shattering but it's all been done before. It's just some hybrid mix of Roni Size (the biggest influence here), Massive Attack, Squarepusher, *The Orb*, Loop Guru and Banco de Gaia. Pretty unoriginal and goes nowhere.


I loooooove the Orb :kiss::kiss:


----------

